# Link Hand Drawn



## ackers (Dec 21, 2007)

I never really noticed this forum board until now and I thought I'd share with you my drawing of Link which I did when I was 13. I remember it took many hours. Even the head took an hour alone. I really should get back into doing art... well, making singles is my focus now.


----------



## Jax (Dec 21, 2007)

WTF is wrong with his hand?!


----------



## Foie (Dec 21, 2007)

That's really good for 13.  But the hand and sword look a bit odd.


----------



## Westside (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Foie @ Dec 20 2007 said:


> That's really good for 13.Â But the hand and sword look a bit odd.


Yeah, seems like linki has a rather small sword...


----------



## ackers (Dec 21, 2007)

Yea lol I couldn't fit his arm in properly on the A4 paper so I had to improvise. Some ppl say the sword looks like it's gonna stab Link in the eye but I didn't really want the sword to be fatter cuz it would cover half his face!


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Dec 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Foie @ Dec 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > That's really good for 13.Â But the hand and sword look a bit odd.
> ...


NO U


----------



## ackers (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Dec 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Foie @ Dec 20 2007 said:
> ...


LOL it's true!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My sword however, is huge.


----------



## Westside (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Ackers @ Dec 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Dec 20 2007 said:
> ...


Guys, sorry I meant link has a small sword.  As for linkiboy, micro is the description.





Just kidding linki, no offence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
I just realized this is not testing...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is bound to get moved.


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 22, 2007)

Nah it won't get moved, it's just a little derailment it's still good it's still good! (damn quotes don't work without voices)

Pretty damn good for a 13 year old.


----------



## MadBob (Dec 22, 2007)

Is this Jeremy Beadle dressed as link?


----------



## Nero (Dec 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Dec 22 2007 said:


> Pretty damn good for a 13 year old.



How exactly is that?
Age doesn't really matter when you compare drawing skills..
As for me, I am horrible at drawing.. I draw Stick-figures whenever I can.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## Railgun (Dec 22, 2007)

looks good!
yesterday i found my old drawings.
And i drawn a link too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This one is something like 8 or 10 Years old XD


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 22, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Dec 22 2007 said:


> How exactly is that? Age doesn't really matter when you compare drawing skills.. As for me, I am horrible at drawing.. I draw Stick-figures whenever I can.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get what you mean, you have  measure in terms of how long someone's been drawing for, allowing for the amount of time they get in a month to practice. With adults it's impossible to work it out because they could've just picked up a pencil a few years ago, but with kids you can kind of guess how long they've been at it technically because they haven't had many years of life with the right mindset to get going. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's still a guess so it's not always right, I think that's what you're getting at. I've seen 13 year olds pull of work that could make your jaw hit the floor too.


----------



## TheStump (Dec 22, 2007)

"take ma strong hand child"

nuff said.

also not bad for a 13 yo.


----------



## tic (Dec 22, 2007)

ive never seen link in so much pain before

"kill me....kill me...."


----------



## JPH (Dec 22, 2007)

Hell, that's great dude...
The proportions are a little off, but other than that you did pretty good.

Looking forward to see more


----------



## Ducky (Dec 24, 2007)

I made an owl Link today in a class... I kinda suck at drawing but this one wasn't bad.. I might copy it to the computer later..


----------



## Flacktack (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Railgun @ Dec 22 2007 said:


> looks good!
> yesterday i found my old drawings.
> And i drawn a link too!
> 
> ...


Traced.


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 24, 2007)

His sword is actually smaller than his miss formed head.


----------



## BakuFunn (Dec 30, 2007)

the shading is pretty good.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Ackers @ Dec 20 2007 said:


> I never really noticed this forum board until now and I thought I'd share with you my drawing of Link which I did when I was 13. I remember it took many hours. Even the head took an hour alone. I really should get back into doing art... well, making singles is my focus now.



Very well done.  Especially drawn by hand only.  Alot of artists today seem to gravitating to computerized art as it is much simpler.  Keep posting pics like this.  I love TLOZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: @Railgun: Very well done on your pic as well.  OoT FTW!

~Fitzy~


----------



## Tommy_T (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(MadBob @ Dec 22 2007 said:


> Is this Jeremy Beadle dressed as link?



This little jem seems to have gotten over looked, almost laughed out loud (The quote that is, not your drawing). Was more of a snigger really. On topic, the drawings pretty good apart from the proportions and the face being a little in-set, not sure if that describes it well but theres alot of extra head to the left of the face.... iono....


----------



## VBKirby (Dec 30, 2007)

When I read the post about how it looks like he's stabbing himself in the eye, I took a second look at it and burst out laughing. The drawing is okay. I like the shading, but that arm just can't be ignored.  But the sword in the eye quirk makes me love it in a different way. Sometimes mistakes can turn things into winners. 6/10 on my scale.


----------

